

EBounties: Find (Just About) Anything by Tapping Into the Knowledge of the Crowd - xekul
http://www.ebounties.com

======
xekul
This is a Show HN. Over my life, I've often thought, "I wish I could find an
xyz. Surely somebody on the Internet knows where I could find one. I'll even
pay them to find it for me!" So I created a website to enable that kind of
search.

